# PHOTO PHILE CONTEST: Winter Bunderland!



## Elf Mommy (Dec 5, 2008)

[align=center]See! I promised!!!!

Now that we have these awesome banners throughout the month of December, it's time to start our new photo phile contest! Everyone wanted to be able to take fresh new photos of their rabbits in winter finery during the month. I know many people had to drag some early supplies out for the last photos, or even use photos from years past as their entries.

so

Now that you have all of your decorations out for the current year (or will soon), Choose a wintery theme and create a new photo of your gorgeous rabbit(s)! It can be a holiday theme, or simply the wintery weather as your scenery of choice. 

[/align]

[align=center]Only one photo per bun, as usual. [/align]


[align=center]The contest will run from December 5 until December 31.[/align]


[align=center]There will be a....[/align]


[align=center]Grand Champion[/align]


[align=center]1st Runner Up[/align]


[align=center]2nd Runner Up[/align]


[align=center]3 Honorable Mentions[/align]


[align=center]and many AWESOME Participants![/align]


[align=center]The top three winners will grace the top of our screen under our banner for the month of January.[/align]


[align=center]Good Luck!!![/align]


[align=center]



















[/align]


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

WOAH Another one!!

WOOOO Exciting!!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 6, 2008)

Woot! I am defnitly going to do this one!! The chirstmas things are in the house so I better get started today!!


----------



## Striker (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll enter this one. I just hope Sunny doesn't leave a nice present for me when I'm done taking pictures.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 6, 2008)

Yay, I'm the first to enter! 

Here's my entry: 

*Magic-Star*

*Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry*


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 7, 2008)

Come on, everybody, get your entries in! lol. 

Emily


----------



## delusional (Dec 8, 2008)

First time I've entered a photo contest! But I couldn't resist all the wintery fun. 

[align=center]First of all... They don't have proper names yet and I only did four of the six, but here's some little wintery bunners..

Winter Babes





Winter Black





Winter Blue (oh I hope it doesn't matter that one of the blacks in standing in the background? It's not really a picture of him... so... )





And finally...

Winter Bunny!





[/align][align=left]I may do pictures of some of the other buns before the month is up, too.
[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

Why not call them babies 1 and 2, baby 3, baby 4 and the winter bun


----------



## BSAR (Dec 8, 2008)

Those are so cute Deluisonal!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wooo - I'm definitely entering this one.:biggrin2: Thanks for running it later as well EM, it means I can hopefully get some nice Christmas tree shots!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 10, 2008)

*delusional wrote: *


>


I love this! It is absolutely adorable!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sick of Christmas already, so I'll see if I can find some general "winter" themed stuff around my apartment.  Poor Toby...


----------



## BSAR (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is one of my entries:

BSAR's Sage


----------



## magic_girl (Dec 14, 2008)

santa bun














some of my bunnies my bf thought it was crazy i think it was cute


----------



## Striker (Dec 15, 2008)

Silent night






Cant wait to get a new camera


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 18, 2008)

Penelope





Korr and Sophie


----------



## Dublinperky (Dec 18, 2008)

Yay! Another contest! I hope I'll actually get my pictures on soon enough this time!




Aly!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 18, 2008)

Me too! seems like I can't find the time to even spend a minute cuddling Bo this week! I got him out for a bit and he melted on me! "Mama, I missed you!" Then he dug on my and nipped at my shirt... :?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 19, 2008)

We're supposed to get a bunch of snow here, so I might introduce Toby to it. My evil plan is to toss him on the patio (it's enclosed), take some pictures of his bewilderment, and submit them. I'm lazy this month... :biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is Autumn's entry. Its pretty simple, except she is really in a winter wonderland.

BSAR-Autumn


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 21, 2008)

Minnie:








Max:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 26, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone 

Here is my first bunny that I am entering. His name is Caspian. 

Mommy I am not sure if these pictures meet the criteria. Please let me

know and I willtake some new pics of himwith moreof a wintery feel


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 26, 2008)

Ahhh!! I want to enter, but there is no snow outside to use in a photo and I also have absolutely nooooo Christmas decorations, as I have only had my own house for like 8 months and haven't collected stuff yet!

Maybe I can scrounge up something...hrrrm....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 26, 2008)

Winter is a lot more than Christmas and snow!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 26, 2008)

You guys have all done such great jobs. I have tried to get some pictures of Millie but she is so difficult to get posed shots of. Ollie the cat, on the other hand, is a little angel. Don't suppose I could enter a cat instead?!

I'll have to get a wriggle on. I'm going away on Monday and I really want to enter this!:?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 26, 2008)

I wanted to enter, too, but I was on vacation. Toby disapproves of holiday attire, so I didn't think that he would cooperate for this one. Also, he is disapproving of my mum's house right now. She's my bunneh-sitter.  I will have to try to get some pictures this weekend!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 26, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Winter is a lot more than Christmas and snow!


Oh yeah, it is a WINTER contest, huh? For some reason I was thinking winter = christmas .


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 26, 2008)

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


> Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> Here is my first bunny that I am entering. His name is Caspian.
> 
> ...



These are absolutely ADORABLE and definitely meet the criteria

BUT! 

You have to choose only one for your entry, as they are all of the same cutie. 

Let me know which one you want to go with.

Minda


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Minda 

I did not know which picture to enter but my wife loves this pic:










So this is our entry for Caspian


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 26, 2008)

That is definitely my favorite of the bunch, as well. I love all the ornaments and then the adorable little Caspian when you scroll down to the bottom.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 26, 2008)

He is going to have some competition from some of the others in the family Minda 


LUNA








MAX






MOONY








TONKS






REMUS


----------



## pherber12 (Dec 26, 2008)

Awww, I love Remus. Such a handsome bunny


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 2, 2009)

Entries are now closed!!! I will put the photos together and post them for voting tomorrow some time!  Thank you everyone for participating!!!

Minda


----------

